# la_marée_haute hello there



## lilratscal (Nov 7, 2007)

*la_marÃ©e_haute hello there*

la_marÃ©e_haute I was most surprised to see you using my picture of Darla and her baby.
I am really flattered that you are using it. I am very proud of my lovely rats and you are most welcome to use it. Thanks sweetie. 
Enjoy!


----------



## Wench (Apr 5, 2007)

*Re: la_marÃ©e_haute hello there*

I adore that picture. :lol:


----------



## lilratscal (Nov 7, 2007)

*Re: la_marÃ©e_haute hello there*

Thank you and different people have asked to use it before. Someone wanted it at the University of Florida for a study on rats holding things working with Aldheimers disease. Another in Texas for her cheques.
Perfectly fine with me if someone wants to use it.  
I am flattered to say the least. 
I also made it to the finals in the International animals book with it. I will see how we make out for the big yearly book they put out. 
Haven't heard any more back yet but keeping my fingers and toes crossed. They said that I qualified for the $1000. prize with it. 
Dream on eh? lol


----------



## Cassi (Oct 19, 2007)

*Re: la_marÃ©e_haute hello there*

which picture and what is it being used for?


----------



## lilratscal (Nov 7, 2007)

*Re: la_marÃ©e_haute hello there*

I am not sure how to put a picture here for you but I will try. She was using it for her avatar and I believe someone on another forum told her I was fussy about who uses my pictures. 
I don't want her to feel hurt about it at all. 
I was also wondering how her sweet babies are doing that she had and everything is okay. I think it was a very big litter so hope all goes well for her. She had posted on here and the other forum. Maybe she is going under something else now and I just wanted to reasure it it was fine with me. 










Wow after about 7 tries this was going to be my last one. Giggle


----------



## jorats (Sep 9, 2007)

*Re: la_marÃ©e_haute hello there*

ROFL

Good to see you again Carole. :wink:


----------



## AustinXAPMX3 (Oct 23, 2007)

*Re: la_marÃ©e_haute hello there*

so cute


----------



## mamarat (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: la_marÃ©e_haute hello there*

Carole, you always did "make" the most beautiful babies.


----------



## lilratscal (Nov 7, 2007)

*Re: la_marÃ©e_haute hello there*

Thanks Mamarat and it was just a lucky shot but I guess after a few hundred takes you are bound to catch something really great. :lol: 
I am certainly no prfessional and still learning my settings yet. 

Any way hope she gets my message okay. She certainly doesn't need to remove it as some led her to believe.

Nice to you you too Jorats always. :wink:

Oh wait you mean real babies Mamarat? 

Thank you so much and nice of you to compliment me. Of course they all are the whole world to me and I am very proud of every one of them. 
Many US breeders with Ratterys, in the past on the US side, got them from me but I don't travel now that much any more. (Hubbies 2 strokes and all)

I don't breed very often and still get a lot of requests but the most I ever did was about 2 or 3 litters a year and not even that now.
Getting old I guess. lol

Not as easy lifting cages and such any more for me either.


----------



## SamsterAndRocky (Jul 24, 2007)

*Re: la_marÃ©e_haute hello there*

awwwwww so cute i want some dumbos


----------



## rat_ratscal (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: la_marÃ©e_haute hello there*

lilratscal, i think i e-mailed you a few times before i evn got my rats.....weird (not really though..)


----------



## lilratscal (Nov 7, 2007)

*Re: la_marÃ©e_haute hello there*

SamsterAndRocky It is too bad that the RMCA rat and mouse chapter in Hershey PA. isn't still going on. That is the chapter I use to travel down to all the time and belong to. 
I went to shows there when they use to have them. It was the closest thing to me except the New York chapter that use to be. 
I sure wish we had them as I was learning everything there and seeing all the show colours etc. 
I miss that so much.
I went to Cinncinatti but it got very costly for me and a long way to travel with my rats too.


----------



## lilratscal (Nov 7, 2007)

*Re: la_marÃ©e_haute hello there*

rat_ratscal you did? Where are you located? I see you are in Canada. Are you in Ontario? What sweeties do you have now?  

I have a lot of trouble keeping up sometimes with e-mail and such sorry about that. I also had quite a time on and off with getting stuff for my forum and getting back out due to complicated settings and not a lot of help. 

Even when people try to join my forum as well. I request they send me a short note stating what screen name they wanted to use. I have been on so long now, 4 years for a forum, that my spam applications iare unbelievable and I did not know there were so many countries in the world. lol Some where going in my junk box too.

I understood that my confirmations don't go out either the way the guy set it up for me. Sigh, Trying to get sorted out now better.  

I do recognize diferent names on here though. Sorry if any of you had any problems. Just gove me a boot if I missed any of you okay. But do send the user name in to me.


----------



## rat_ratscal (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: la_marÃ©e_haute hello there*

i have to little fluff-balls, ozzy (after ozzy osbourne) and hyper (my sister named her)


























































yes im in ontario


----------



## lilratscal (Nov 7, 2007)

*Re: la_marÃ©e_haute hello there*

Wow they are very sweet and I love that one in your hand? That was pretty cute of your sister naming one. lol
You are a nice sister.  
Is the one a pink eyed white or blackeyed? 
I am glad you got some. 
Is that little Fawn odd eye too with black and very dark Ruby?
Some times you need to go to a window in bright natural light to tell.


----------



## rat_ratscal (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: la_marÃ©e_haute hello there*

shes actually not white, depending on the lighting, her eyes change colour
they were my birthday present and my dad said i could get one and my sister could get one (they live together)

heres a good pic of ozzy's colouring


----------



## lilratscal (Nov 7, 2007)

*Re: la_marÃ©e_haute hello there*

Oh guess what the joke is on me because after trying so hard to put that picture up and after 7 or 8 tries I realized it was on the front of my own forum. 
Too funny! I forgot completely.
Oh well good thing I can laugh at myself. :-D


----------



## lilratscal (Nov 7, 2007)

*Re: la_marÃ©e_haute hello there*

Oh wow she is a lovely Fawn Bareback too! I have a Betsey that looks a lot like her. She has a permanent curly wheel tail.
She loves to run so much and she is getting up there in age now but still looks adorable.


----------



## rat_ratscal (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: la_marÃ©e_haute hello there*

ozzy doesnt run cuz her wheel is only 8 1/2" so i took it out until they get a 12" for a christmas present

im going to bed, goodnight


----------



## lilratscal (Nov 7, 2007)

*Re: la_marÃ©e_haute hello there*

Here is Betsey and see what I mean?










I am getting better at this now. lol I will find out in a minute tho.
Sorry it is a little big though and I will try and watch that.


----------



## rat_ratscal (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: la_marÃ©e_haute hello there*

she's cute!


----------



## rat_ratscal (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: la_marÃ©e_haute hello there*

so is her tail :lol:


----------



## Kimmiekins (Apr 14, 2007)

*Re: la_marÃ©e_haute hello there*

Is Betsey an odd-eye, or is that funky flash?


----------



## lilratscal (Nov 7, 2007)

*Re: la_marÃ©e_haute hello there*

Thanks! Yes she is an odd eye.


----------



## lilratscal (Nov 7, 2007)

*Re: la_marÃ©e_haute hello there*

la_marÃ©e_haute by the way did change her avatar.
Thanks for the help any way
A few of us found her on another forum. She was posting here before.
Her rat had a lot of babies and she had posted them here. 

Betsey walks around with her tail like that all the time and it is so cute. She is such a quiet little gal and dainty and cuddly. She will be two in January already. Can't believe how fast it goes on us. 

Do you have a membership here as I did not notice any? 
I probably just missed it.


----------



## lilratscal (Nov 7, 2007)

*Re: la_marÃ©e_haute hello there*

Kimmiekins do you know of any Cinncinatti breeders? there was a girl there I knew a long time ago and she had a rattery. She had Menagery Rattery but not spelling it right. Her name was Becky?
I was at her house once. I think she got out and may be back in now.


----------



## Kimmiekins (Apr 14, 2007)

*Re: la_marÃ©e_haute hello there*

I have yet to find a breeder close-by. We have a few in Northern Ohio, but none down here that I'm aware of.  I wish we did. I get a lot of emails asking.

I've not heard of Becky/Menagery Rattery, sorry! I did see on Google that she existed... her old URL was on the servers of a local ISP, so you did get the name right.


----------



## lilratscal (Nov 7, 2007)

*Re: la_marÃ©e_haute hello there*

Oh yes I know I got the name right it was the rattery name I was not sure I spelled correct. lol 
Yes I was at her house on the way to a rat show. We also exchanged rats to breed. So did Aristorats and myself as well. We all use to chat together on AOL night after night and always planned to meet somewhere half way or what ever to exchange rats. 
We also attended rat shows together.  
I do miss them. I am still in touch with a few yet. Sometimes my hubby goes to Dayton on business.


----------

